# Another dollhouse-scale store from Mary



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

My lovely wife continues to show me she's crazier than me by making teeny tiny foodstuffs.

http://www.inpayne.com/dollhouse/teashop.html


----------



## robn1 (Nov 17, 2012)

I gotta call shenanigans on that, it's obviously a real store.


----------



## Kitzillastein58 (Jan 27, 2009)

Such beautiful work and amazing attention to details! I love seeing these Dollhouse Stores as they certainly do look like the real thing. Fantastic! Thanks for sharing this John! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Mike :wave:


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

It really does look like a real store. Incredible job, Mary! 

Sean


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Such fantastic, clean work! She's amazing.


----------



## BOXIE (Apr 5, 2011)

Stunning work.I am ready to order.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Looks awesome! Now you just need a Dr. Deadly model in there, buying some items for his dungeon!


----------



## roadskare63 (Apr 14, 2010)

insane!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

